# Wes & Tracy ;;Cabbage Rolls in Tomato Sauce



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

Finally found it:12 large limp cabbage leaves1 to 1 1/2 lb. ground beef1/4 cu finely chopped onion1 cup cooked white or brown rice1 eggSalt & Pepper1/2 teas.poultry seasoning or dried thyme1 Tbls. Canola oil 1 Tbls. brown sugar1 Tbls lemon juice1 can (16oz tomato sauce)1. Place cabbage leaves in hot water until they are limp. Remove from water and set aside.2. In large bowl combine ground beef, rice. onion, egg,and seasonings. Mix throughly.3. Place even portions of meat mixture in center of each cabbage leaf, fold the sides of each leaf over meat, and roll up starting at the wide side, place rolls seam side down on work surface.4. Heat oil in skillet over med heat. Brown the rolls on all sides.5. In small bowl combine the brown sugar, tomato sauce,lemon juice, and enough water to make the sauce pourable (Med thin)6. Place the cabbage rolls in a large deep skillet or dutch oven, pour tomato mixture over them, and simmer for about 1 hr.I hope you like this one. Maro


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Thanks!!!




























I'll let you know how they turn out.Wes


----------

